# mass air flow sensor



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

OK here is the deal, I just got my new short ram air intake from hotshot, took them a while though but I got it finally. I just put it in and I have never realize that the mass air sensor in my car, a 1998 200sx se, was never plug to anything. is this normal.

also the one sensor that goes inside the tube that comes from the fender to the stock box for the air filter does not have anywhere to go, since the short ram air uses a cone filter, is this good, I do show the check engine light now that that particular sensor is not inside the tube and is just floating in the air. 

Should I have a connection for the mass air somewhere that i am not seing it, and how the check engine light never went off when the stock intake was put on the car even though there was no connection to the mass air?

is the other sensor that critical, the one in the stock tube I talked about before.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

ok YOU NEED the mass air flow sensor, it should be connected, there should be a wire that is probably just hanging around, see if that is for the mass air flow sensor. If u don't plug in the MAF sensor, u might mess up ur car. As for the other sesor that came off the stock box, that's the air temepreture sensor, which u also need. What u should do is place it near the cone or some how inside the cone.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*MAF sensor*

I'm going to install mi shortram intake this weekend. I'm hoping not to run into any problems with my MAF sensor and Temp sensor...but one never knows. But about that Mass Air Flow sensor, it should be connected...check a loose connector that's laying around in your engine bay..

:thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

your most likely talking about the air temp sensor 
i dont think youd get far with your MAF unplugged


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah..I'm sure he won't get far with that unplugged either...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> your most likely talking about the air temp sensor
> i dont think youd get far with your MAF unplugged


Yep, Radioaktiv is right. You should have trouble starting the car it the MAF was unplugged. If it really is the MAF then the previous owner may have swapped to a MAP sensor, but I doubt it.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

I must have looked for hours for that one connection but I just can't find it.

The car runs excellent, no check engine light comes on nothing.

I did screw in the one sensor that is located in the rubber booth of the intake to the new stainless steel pipe that comes with the short ram air kit, is this the mass air sensor i am not sure, but there is one more wire with a plastic connector that should be connected to something and I just can't figure out to what. It was unplug with the stock intake.

I am very confused. I guess I should take some pictures and let you guys decide.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im 99% sure its the air temp sensor

like was said earlier, as long as it is near your intake you're good


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I was planning to insert my temp sensor in my filter...but my intake has a heat shield, so I guess I'll just zip tie it to the front of my air filter...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> I was planning to insert my temp sensor in my filter...but my intake has a heat shield, so I guess I'll just zip tie it to the front of my air filter...


good choice either way.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

yeah...can't wait to start the install already...


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Well everyone...the install has FAILED!!! My short ram intake did not fit right in my engine bay. Only 2 hoses were provided and my small hose is too short for the small nipple on the intake. Not to mention that the holes on the plate that comes with the filter is too far apart to fit my MAF... WHAT A CROCK OF SH*T!!! Any suggestions besides buying more hoses that are long enough and drilling holes in the plate provided??? 

I would greatly appreciate the feedback, thanks.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sounds like you got the sr20 maf adaptor. 
Where di you get it. If you cant return it, just do what you said above. Shouldnt be to had to make work.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Sounds like you got the sr20 maf adaptor.
> Where di you get it. If you cant return it, just do what you said above. Shouldnt be to had to make work.


 Yeah, I'm waiting for the seller to contact me back...but I'll probably end up drilling and extending hoses, etc...


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting for the seller to contact me back...but I'll probably end up drilling and extending hoses, etc...


Eddie, who sold you the short ram air kit. I got my from hot shot performance, first of all they took forever to deliver, then the same problem you are having with the holes I had. I just went to the local hardware store and got longer screws. The hoses were fine though.

I think I made a mistake on mentioning the MAF sensor. That one is plug in. There is one more sensor that was unplug, and it is between the MAF and the cone, or the stupid box for the air filter if you have it stock, that one I cannot figure out what it is. any ideas


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

MARCPOSADA said:


> Eddie, who sold you the short ram air kit. I got my from hot shot performance, first of all they took forever to deliver, then the same problem you are having with the holes I had. I just went to the local hardware store and got longer screws. The hoses were fine though.
> 
> I think I made a mistake on mentioning the MAF sensor. That one is plug in. There is one more sensor that was unplug, and it is between the MAF and the cone, or the stupid box for the air filter if you have it stock, that one I cannot figure out what it is. any ideas


 MY fault was that I got it off eBay and it's a Bomz (same thing)...the plug you're talking about is the Air Temp Sensor and that you can zip tie it to the front of your air filter (cone). I'm going to sit with my mechanic and check out what we can come up with because I doubt that guy is going to refund my money...but we'll see.

When you say you got "longer screws" you mean that the holes from the bracket that goes into the MAF lined up with your MAF???? Because that's the problem I'm having...


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

I may be wrong, but I can only find the short ram for the sr. Do they make one for the GA? You might have bought an intake for the wrong motor.
Not sure though.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

Ups...Sorry dude. The holes on my plate lined up correctly....but the screws I got were too thick and too short for them.

Maybe you could fabricate something out of aluminum plate for it. how do the holes look like. are they in an inner bolt pattern that your cone is or is it an outside bolt patern?


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Sh*t...that's probably the issue. The seller is going to give me a full refund for it though...I guess he figured the same thing. Anyone has a short ram intake installed on their GA??? 

INPUT NEEDED


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Sounds like you got the sr20 maf adaptor.


I thaught I said that already.......lol
Any way, if you have the right tools you can do this very easily. You can get the hoses from any bis auto parts store. Just take in the old ones, or the intake itself and get the right sized ones. Be sure to premeasure the length you will need and get more than needed.
As for the maf adaptor, and the holes not lineing up, just use a drill bit and redrill the holes, or use the bit to enlarge them to fit.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

As long as the MAF adapter and the MAF have the same size interior diameter you can redrill it. If the adapter is steel it will take a bit but if it is aluminum like many of them are, it will go quick. When I ordered my adapter/cone filter from ebay I didn't realize the SR and GA were different. The aluminum however was very soft and I was done in a few minutes. Fits like it was meant to.


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

sfhellwig said:


> As long as the MAF adapter and the MAF have the same size interior diameter you can redrill it. If the adapter is steel it will take a bit but if it is aluminum like many of them are, it will go quick. When I ordered my adapter/cone filter from ebay I didn't realize the SR and GA were different. The aluminum however was very soft and I was done in a few minutes. Fits like it was meant to.



there are adapters you can get on ebay, just the adapter and cone, but I'm not sure if they are for GA tho


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

sfhellwig said:


> As long as the MAF adapter and the MAF have the same size interior diameter you can redrill it. If the adapter is steel it will take a bit but if it is aluminum like many of them are, it will go quick. When I ordered my adapter/cone filter from ebay I didn't realize the SR and GA were different. The aluminum however was very soft and I was done in a few minutes. Fits like it was meant to.


Exactly! I Did what you did. I purchased the adapter off ebay and even though it was posted as a GA MAF adapter, it was for the SR. I Took my maf out held it up to the adapter, made marks, and drilled. The pipe diameter is the same so it works fine. I've had my short ram on like this for a few months now and i'm having no problems w/ it. It will be more of a PITA to send it back and worry about shipping costs and other bs. Plus you will be w/o an intake longer.


----------



## No_Dice (Jul 4, 2005)

When I installed mine, I was lucky that a friend had just bought some metal drill-bits because I had to do this exact thing.


----------

